# 2712 Set-up



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

How are you guys setting the 2712's up for spots:
1) length
2) pt wt


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

mine are node tuned at 30-1/8" w/ 4" feathers and 300g points. They weigh in at 700g  They shoot great with 65lbs and 27" DL


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Im not a pro but...30" 300 gr points. 5 inch feathers slight left offset. Fly great.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm going to shoot them next year for indoor and am kinda wondering the same thing! 

I will be shooting around 52lbs. and can shoot an arrow as short as 28.5" in length. Any thoughts on length and point weight for that set-up? I'll be shooting them out of a Mystic with Furious cams with shoot-thru system off a Protuner rest and shooting a Solution 3 release off a d-loop. Hope that's enough info!!

Thanks!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

No pro here either(yet-next year...LOL), but I shot mine last year at 31"(end of knock to end of shaft) with 300gr and 32 1/2" with 150gr tips. My 300gr set up is a pro elite xt2000 cam.5 55lbs TR drop zone. My 150gr set up was a pro elite xt3000 C2 cam 50lbs TT drop away. I just got a '08 pro elite xt3000 cam.5 plus 55lbs using a pro tuner. I could not get the 300gr arrows to fly right. When I tried the 150gr(length @ 31") arrows they were much better. I still have some different set ups I want to try, mostly shaft length. I also tried some 225gr pro points, but again, to heavy. I still tear knock high with the 150gr but nothing like the heavier arrows. I used a solution 3 for the xt2000 bow, and a just b cuz with the xt3000 C2 bow. The '08 I'm using a TB BT gold pro, all off d loops. The only thing I would suggest would be to leave them long and start from there. The only problem I experienced with the heavier weight tips is that I had some shafts kink right behind where the tip stops(thin wall-and thank god dad got back into shooting, he can shoot them shorter ones). Just be aware of what your shooting into and whats behind that. PM if interested in knowing more. Forgot, I was using 4" feathers, 3 fletch.


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

Appreciate the info, guys. I'm shooting a Mathews Apex, @ 29.5"/59#, but probably will be turning the bow down to 55#. I've got the Easton 150 grn pts and also the Competition Archery Prod 250's. I'll fletch 'em w/feathers, but what about the pts----150's or 250's?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Shaft length?? You may want to try 3 arrows with both points(shoot 3 for a while then put the other points in) in them to see which ones work better. The shorter the shaft the stiffer they get, so you'll need a heavier point.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks archerpap!! It's funny...before Vegas this year, I talked to a few guys that said they had better luck shooting them about 2" longer/in front of the rest!! I'm going to try the ProPoint Pin points for these!! They are a little more $$ but these guys said that once you have a hole in your target, these points just help suck the arrow into that hole!! They also said that with these points, the arrow go into the target and stay in the target straighter!! 

I'm with you though!! I will leave them long and cut a 1/4" off at a time and try different grain weights till I find THE combo!!!!:wink:



archerpap said:


> No pro here either(yet-next year...LOL), but I shot mine last year at 31"(end of knock to end of shaft) with 300gr and 32 1/2" with 150gr tips. My 300gr set up is a pro elite xt2000 cam.5 55lbs TR drop zone. My 150gr set up was a pro elite xt3000 C2 cam 50lbs TT drop away. I just got a '08 pro elite xt3000 cam.5 plus 55lbs using a pro tuner. I could not get the 300gr arrows to fly right. When I tried the 150gr(length @ 31") arrows they were much better. I still have some different set ups I want to try, mostly shaft length. I also tried some 225gr pro points, but again, to heavy. I still tear knock high with the 150gr but nothing like the heavier arrows. I used a solution 3 for the xt2000 bow, and a just b cuz with the xt3000 C2 bow. The '08 I'm using a TB BT gold pro, all off d loops. The only thing I would suggest would be to leave them long and start from there. The only problem I experienced with the heavier weight tips is that I had some shafts kink right behind where the tip stops(thin wall-and thank god dad got back into shooting, he can shoot them shorter ones). Just be aware of what your shooting into and whats behind that. PM if interested in knowing more. Forgot, I was using 4" feathers, 3 fletch.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

27.5DL 30inch with 300Grain points. Shooting them with 4inch feathers.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*2712's*

I know for a fact that the set up Mike braden was using in the shoot off in Vegas was 30" shaft, 225 Gr. pro-points, Apex @55#'s four fletch w/ blazers, trophytaker drop away. :darkbeer:


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

So, has anyone shot these as an overspined shaft like so many do with a GT 30X or the like? Let's say cutting them 1/2" in front of the rest with a 150 grain tip and 4" feathers? Any reason to believe they wouldn't fly at least as well as a GT 30X with the same configuration?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

They may work if the shaft is longer. I found that with the heavier weight bow and shorter shafts the 300gr points work much better than the lighter ones. I never tried the 225gr set up until I got my new bow, but kind of wish I would have. Now with the pro tuner rest, they are just to heavy for the rest, and I'm using the XL launcher. I may be able to try a stiffer spring steel under the lancher itself. I'm not sure of the size, but I may have to take it off and measure it.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Thanks archerpap!! It's funny...before Vegas this year, I talked to a few guys that said they had better luck shooting them about 2" longer/in front of the rest!! I'm going to try the ProPoint Pin points for these!! They are a little more $$ but these guys said that once you have a hole in your target, these points just help suck the arrow into that hole!! They also said that with these points, the arrow go into the target and stay in the target straighter!!
> 
> I'm with you though!! I will leave them long and cut a 1/4" off at a time and try different grain weights till I find THE combo!!!!:wink:


One thing I did notice about the pro points compared to the Easton points is that the PP are just slightly oversized from the shaft size. It matches with the shaft at the rear(point meets shaft)but it just has more of a football like design to it. Maybe that is the reason why. I may order some more points in a light weight to try them out over the summer. I prolly had about 3" over out in front of the rest, but with a drop zone rest, the rest itself is at the rear of the riser, so 2" would be about right.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

The new Pin Points are cone shaped and come to a serious point!! Check them out on grivtech.com. This is the only place I have seen them! 



archerpap said:


> One thing I did notice about the pro points compared to the Easton points is that the PP are just slightly oversized from the shaft size. It matches with the shaft at the rear(point meets shaft)but it just has more of a football like design to it. Maybe that is the reason why. I may order some more points in a light weight to try them out over the summer. I prolly had about 3" over out in front of the rest, but with a drop zone rest, the rest itself is at the rear of the riser, so 2" would be about right.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

My bad. I didn't see the new PinPoints. I was still refering to the Pro Point style. I'll have to check some of them out. I also found out they only go down to 225gr in either style. I may have to stick with the Easton tips.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

archerpap said:


> My bad. I didn't see the new PinPoints. I was still refering to the Pro Point style. I'll have to check some of them out. I also found out they only go down to 225gr in either style. I may have to stick with the Easton tips.


Yea, you would think they would make them in all weights!! They would definitely sell!! I guess they had to start some where!!


----------

